# Anthro movies?



## Lewi (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, haven't posted here in a while.

well, I have a question I'm sure you've probably all heard before, but I'm asking it anyway:
What's your favourite anthro movie? 

I haven't seen an anthro movie apart from Kung Fu Panda D) and (SHOCK HORROR) Robin Hood, so I cant judge :c


----------



## Xenke (Feb 27, 2011)

THEY AREN'T FURR--

Oh, nevermind, carry on.

I don't know which ones are my favorites, but I will tell you which one I'm seeing next:

Rango.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd probably agree with you that *Kung-Fu Panda* is likely the best Anthro movie I have seen or at least the most comical. Surprisingly there isn't a lot of NEW anthro movies out. By NEW I mean ones that has come out within a years time frame.

I get the feeling that this thread should go in "THE TUBE" section but w/e.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2011)

Depending on your degree of "anthro" ... well, there's plenty of animated movies involving animal characters who are depicted somewhere on the scale between "feral" and "anthro" (but are otherwise intended to be just ordinary, funny animals).  Madagascar, Open Season, Over the Hedge ... but if you're looking for settings that are almost ''exclusively'' anthropomorphic animals, the pickings are a mite slimmer.  

There's a bunch of classics, though.  Remember Secret of Nimh, Great Mouse Detective, American Tail, The Rescuers?


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Kaze: Ghost Warrior?
[video=youtube;JBmHrA5axtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBmHrA5axtY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 27, 2011)

The first one that came to my mind was Chicken Little.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 27, 2011)

Lion King, but not in the HURR I WANNA BE IN DA MOVIE kinda way.


----------



## Grifff (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd go with kung fu panda, sinse I honestly cant think of many movies with anthro characters in them


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 27, 2011)

Cartoon Version of Robin Hood ^_^


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

pretty much everything by disney

I'd most strongly recommend Don Bluth's Secret of Nyhm. It's a spectacular movie with anthro critters

If you're more into eastern flicks, I'd check out Cat Soup. Not as good as Secret of Nyhm, but it's still pretty wonderful


----------



## Don (Feb 27, 2011)

I've actually seen remarkably few movies containing anthro characters. Believe it or not, I've never watched the animated Robin Hood movie *GASP* .


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

It's hard to come by due to it's release

It was made right in the middle of Disney's dark ages, so few copies were made (in relativity to the amount distributed in say, Disney's renaissance)

After watching it you'll understand why


----------



## Oovie (Feb 27, 2011)

The Dark Crystal; mmm*mMM*_*M*Mmmmmmmm_!


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Oovie said:


> The Dark Crystal; mmm*mMM*_*M*Mmmmmmmm_!


 I was named after Jen the Gefling from that movie.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 27, 2011)

Oovie said:


> The Dark Crystal; mmm*mMM*_*M*Mmmmmmmm_!


 
Holy crap others remember this movie lol


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 27, 2011)

most movies that depict failed nazi experiments are crap. but i did enjoy robin hood and kung fu panda.


----------



## Spoosty (Feb 28, 2011)

Not that it hasn't been said enough already, but the first thing to come to mind is Robin Hood. :3

Heeeyyy... What about Happy Feet? O:


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 28, 2011)

Most movies are anthro.

Secret of NIMH, American Tail, Great Mouse detective, list goes on.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 28, 2011)

The Lion King 2.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 28, 2011)

too many to name
god damn
the Littlest Toaster technically qualifies
what the hell


----------



## Kax BloodWolf (Feb 28, 2011)

Ninja Turtles


----------



## Aden (Feb 28, 2011)

Does Over the Hedge count? I actually liked it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2011)

If you want something that will give you a lot of material go look up "MatthiasofRedwall" on youtube, it's a channel name. He has loaded up all the episodes in a useful playlist type order all three seasons of the Redwall cartoon. He also has Watership Down uploaded as well. There is a good source of Anthro-animal content there.


----------



## Farionelle (Feb 28, 2011)

Cat Shit one?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 28, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> too many to name
> god damn
> *the Littlest Toaster *technically qualifies
> what the hell


 The Brave Little Toaster?
Lol.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't believe there are so many fucking furries who are stupid enough to ask this question.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 28, 2011)

The plague dogs, though not technically anthropomorphic, was likely my favourite animal movie. It's deliciously dark. Like if Stephen King were to write a story from the perspective of a dog.

That reminds me of another good horror film involving house pets, Felidae. Certainly somewhat lighter than the former, more of a psy-fi mystery than anything else.

If adult animation is not your cup of tea, another favourite of mine is Hayao Miyazaki's "The Cat's Return." I love it so much in fact that I based my fursona off the Baron Von Gkinggon.


----------



## DigitalFur (Feb 28, 2011)

The Teenage Mutant Ninja/Hero Turtles films were bad, but aren't we supposed to be seeing a Thundercats Movie soon? That's one I'd like to see


----------



## theLight (Feb 28, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## DigitalFur (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh yes, the old Robin Hood was brilliant


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2011)

Why are anthro movies always family oriented? Needs more 'R'.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 28, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> American Tail,


 
Yes! Another person who knows what that movie series is!



Grycho said:


> Why are anthro movies always family oriented? Needs more 'R'.


 
Because only furries would watch an 'R' rated antrho movie.


----------



## israfur (Feb 28, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Because only furries would watch an 'R' rated antrho movie.


 
I would 
I liked watching over the hedge _-crap_ someone beat me to it. =3=


----------



## Mint (Feb 28, 2011)

If they ever make a Star Fox movie, it needs to be PG13. I can't help but think they could really
make an awesome film with that series.


----------



## Octa (Feb 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> Kaze: Ghost Warrior?
> [video=youtube;JBmHrA5axtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBmHrA5axtY&feature=related[/video]


 The way that was animated, I felt like I was watching the trailer in slow motion.


----------



## Tanginello (Mar 1, 2011)

Miyazaki's The Cat Returns is a personal favorite of mine. It's a really cute story with shiny art that just cheers me the hell up.
Also Kung-fu Panda was pretty rad. 

Also, I wouldn't watch an R-rated anthro movie unless it's like, some kind of unsexy werewolf thriller. One horrible CG blue cat person sex scene was enough to last me the rest of my miserable, "can't unsee this" life.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2011)

Tanginello said:


> One horrible CG blue cat person sex scene was enough to last me the rest of my miserable, "can't unsee this" life.


 
Someone didn't watch the directors cut of Avatar


----------



## JDFox (Mar 1, 2011)

How the hell is it I'm the only one to think of Cats Don't Dance?  That was an awesome movie! "Yes Mrs. Dimple"


----------



## tonecameg (Mar 1, 2011)

*The Lion King*, the *Brave Little Toaster* now that someone mentioned it
*We're Back! A Dinosaur's Story* (with the talking dinosaurs and the spaceship and the circus), Disney's *Dinosaur*, *The Fox And The Hound*, *Balto*, and *An American Tail*
and probably a bunch more that go back before 2000

and *Cats Don't Dance*


----------



## Spoosty (Mar 2, 2011)

JDFox said:


> How the hell is it I'm the only one to think of Cats Don't Dance? That was an awesome movie! "Yes Mrs. Dimple"



Wholy shooooooooot, I miss this movie!!!! D8 Lost my VHS of it...


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 2, 2011)

Cats Dont Dance is also one of my favourites! "Ouuuiii, miss Dimple!" I laughed my ass off at him.
The Cat's return is also fantastic. Gonna watch that one again today, thanks for reminding me of the title, I was breaking my head to remember what it was called reading this thread.
I cant wait to see Ringo too, finally a movie where lizards play a big role in a movie. And since I really gotten into Westerns since playing Red Dead Redemption... like, yay :3 And Johhnie Depp. Depp is awesome.

Also, someone mentioned the brave little toaster technically qualifying. I would like to mention Cars. With the voice of Schumacher as a Ferrari. Lolz.

Edit to add; Porco Rosso. Not technically an anthro movie, but the lead character is an anthro pig. He's the only anthro character in the movie, but well worth checking out. Also, 1920-1930's style flying boats <3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2011)

tonecameg said:


> and *Cats Don't Dance*


 


darkfoxx said:


> Cats Dont Dance is also one of my favourites! "Ouuuiii, miss Dimple!" I laughed my ass off at him.


 
My childhood...

I forgot about that movie.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 2, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Why are anthro movies always family oriented? Needs more 'R'.


 Who the fuck cares about ratings? As long as the movie's good, it's not really important.

Also, watch El Arca (Noah's Ark). It's a fucking weird Argentinian animated kids movie with references to shit, sex, homosexuality (kinda) and a bunch of other gross things. Oh, and it portrays God as a fat-lipped, overweight bastard.


----------



## Cain (Mar 2, 2011)

theLight said:


> Legend of the Guardians: the Owls of Ga'Hoole
> 
> Fucking amazing. Because it was directed by Zack Snyder, there is this constant feeling of tension and the sense of an epic throughout the movie. I really recommend it. It actually remains pretty adult compared to some other kid's movies.
> 
> ...


  Legend Of the Guardians was the best, if not one of the best anthro movies of all time! It's one of my favorite movies!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 2, 2011)

Cats Don't Dance, Balto, and American Tail. My three favorites.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBdvkjK92-Y

Because furries


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBdvkjK92-Y
> 
> Because furries


Oh Dingo pictures, the ones who made spider rape and the word damn a child favorite!


----------



## Allamo Fox (Mar 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Yes! Another person who knows what that movie series is!
> .


Hey I remember that little fievel with his big hat and the pigeons. WHat about the rescuers, and oliver and company?


----------



## Branch (Mar 6, 2011)

i just saw Rango today. quite a larph. it's up there.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ive been hearing from quite a few sources that Rango was real good and borderline should not have been a kids movie, makes me curious about it now.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> too many to name
> god damn
> the Littlest Toaster technically qualifies
> what the hell


 
I loved that movie when I was a kid :3


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2011)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Ive been hearing from quite a few sources that Rango was real good and borderline should not have been a kids movie, makes me curious about it now.


 
I saw a review in the local paper yesterday that gave it only two stars - because it wasn't dumbed-down enough to be a good kids' movie.
Made me want to see it more


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> I saw a review in the local paper yesterday that gave it only two stars - because it wasn't dumbed-down enough to be a good kids' movie.
> Made me want to see it more


 
Really? It got a bad review because it -wasn't- dumbed down?


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2011)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Really? It got a bad review because it -wasn't- dumbed down?


 
yyyyyup


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> yyyyyup


 
Retards....I for one think it's about damn fucking time they realize not every animated movie with talking animals needs to be for kids.

I went and saw Rango. Loved it. Would see again in the movies in a heartbeat. :3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> yyyyyup


 
This encourages me even more to see it.


----------



## Foxfairy (Mar 7, 2011)

Marquis is a really fucked up anthro movie! I recommend. 
Then Felidae, Fritz the Cat, uhh there must be some I am forgetting... but these are all pretty mature films aimed at adults


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 8, 2011)

Foxfairy said:


> Marquis is a really fucked up anthro movie! I recommend.
> Then Felidae, Fritz the Cat, uhh there must be some I am forgetting... but these are all pretty mature films aimed at adults


 
So you listed Marquis as a really fucked up anthro movie and relegated Fritz the Cat in a little list?

I must see Marquis, then.


----------



## choochoobracket (Mar 8, 2011)

BRAVE LITTLE TOASTER, YESSSS. So worth being a fan of despite its crap production values and general awkwardness. BLT must be at least partially responsible if any of Generation Y is worth meeting. The movie had future Pixar people involved in its production and it was an adaptation of a book that probably only adult sci-fi fans ever seriously read. And the movie had an actually brilliant musical side all its own, just unheard of in not-Disney feature cartoons. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UfsEj7AOGI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbBEfZ8fK9Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOWUgioSvsE

Maaaan, The Brave Little Toaster. (Unfortunately) the best anthro movie ever.

Also despite having very, very little of the Cat, the film narratively preceding The Cat Returns is totally better, everyone should watch it if they haven't yet


----------



## Renwaldo (Mar 8, 2011)

Foxfairy said:


> Marquis is a really fucked up anthro movie! I recommend.


 
I hate you for exposing me to this.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

Fritz The Cat or Fantastic Mr. Fox
btw Robin Hood with that fox was awesome.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd have to say the American Tail series, Lion king, Balto, Brave little toaster, Secret of Nimh, there's so many others out there


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 16, 2011)

Does Treasure Planet count at all? I always thought the captain was hot.


----------



## Lewi (Mar 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> Kaze: Ghost Warrior?
> [video=youtube;JBmHrA5axtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBmHrA5axtY&feature=related[/video]


Now THAT looks cool.


----------



## RainWolven (Apr 1, 2011)

We're back! A dinosaur's story, The secret of Nimh, and Rango are my top three. Rango was pretty good, in my opinion not a great kids movie though.


----------



## KrazyRandomness (Apr 1, 2011)

Time to go on YouTube and look up a lot of the movies mentioned.


----------



## PositivelyPolar (Jun 12, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> I hate you for exposing me to this.



This times one billion D:


...and is it bad that I liked the new Narnia movies? They were kind of anthro. XD


----------



## Fay V (Jun 12, 2011)

Land before time! 
and rock-a-doodle


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 12, 2011)

PositivelyPolar said:


> This times one billion D:
> 
> 
> ...and is it bad that I liked the new Narnia movies? They were kind of anthro. XD


 
When a thread is dead, it's to stay dead.

And no, they were not.


----------



## anero (Jun 12, 2011)

Why do people insist on bumping old threads all of a sudden

Rango was pretty great if only for the Fear and Loathing references alone. A very smart movie and probably one of the few CGI films I enjoy.


also the great mouse detective


and it's not a film per se but Ruby Quest is simultaneously the best "anthro" intellectual property of the 2000s and the 2nd best thing that ever came out from 4chon


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 12, 2011)

I feel like I'm the only one here who hasn't seen Kung Fu Panda. Oh well, at least I have something to differentiate me from the crowd... That doesn't make a whole lot of sense...

I like Robin Hood, but that's kinda... mainly... okay entirely, because I want to have sex with him. Did you know Maid Marion is actually a drag queen? Yup, it's true, because anthro Robin Hood would never engage heterosexuality. 

I liked the Rescuers Down Under based on its merits though (I'm not sexually attracted to mice).

Christ American Tail was depressing...

EDIT: Oops, sorry, didn't realize this was an old thread.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 12, 2011)

anero said:


> and it's not a film per se but Ruby Quest is simultaneously the best "anthro" intellectual property of the 2000s and the 2nd best thing that ever came out from 4chon



What was the best thing to come from 4 chan

and

I think you mean something awful


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 12, 2011)

anero said:


> Why do people insist on bumping old threads all of a sudden


 
Because they're newfags. They're like little puppies moving into a scary new home. They don't know what's going on, so they just shit everywhere they can.


----------



## anero (Jun 12, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> What was the best thing to come from 4 chan
> 
> and
> 
> I think you mean something awful


 
i'm pretty sure ruby quest was conceived on /tg/ 

the best thing to come from 4chan would be this thread


----------



## Night-san (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty much what everyone else has said.

Only here to add that I actually have only seen bits and pieces of the Disney version of Robin Hood (though I'd like to see more), and I actually didn't like Kung Fu Panda all that much. /blasphemy


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 13, 2011)

Screw you all. Fantastic Mr Fox was the shit.


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2011)

Fox Fang said:


> I get the feeling that this thread should go in "THE TUBE" section but w/e.


 
Second.

My favourites would be (*Takes a big ass breath*):
Spongebob Squarepants Movie, Lilo & Stitch, TMNT, First Kung Fu panda (DNW second one.), pokemon series, The golden compass, Madagascar, Wallace and gromit. Toy story, Wombles (Check em if yu dont remember) andddddd... Thundercats.

Some are more anthro than others.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

Bitter Lake looks interesting.


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Bitter Lake looks interesting.


 A live action Furry Movie. I like where its going.
I think thats out sometime august.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> A live action Furry Movie. I like where its going.
> I think thats out sometime august.


 Ummm. That's the weirdest thing iv ever seen and believe me iv seen some weird shit.


----------



## Kumiromi (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Wallace and gromit.


 Oh yeah! Wallace and Gromit. I loved all the shorts for it. I didn't like the movie as much, but it was still good.

Chicken Run was made by the same people, and in the same stop-motion animation style, of course. Really enjoyable.
Fantastic Mr. Fox was also really good.

I think I just like stop-motion animation and claymation.


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> Ummm. That's the weirdest thing iv ever seen and believe me iv seen some weird shit.


 
I want to see it. I really like the trailer.



Kumiromi said:


> Oh yeah! Wallace and Gromit. I loved all the shorts for it. I didn't like the movie as much, but it was still good.
> 
> Chicken Run was made by the same people, and in the same stop-motion animation style, of course. Really enjoyable.
> Fantastic Mr. Fox was also really good.
> ...




Same here, they did a show on invention recently though but i think its not that great. The movie was ok i guess. Mr. Fox i really should see. Thanks for the reccomendation.


----------



## Cap (Jun 15, 2011)

Madagascar, One of my favorites.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 15, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> Screw you all. Fantastic Mr Fox was the shit.


 I watched most of it back in December when I went to see my grandparents for Christmas. It was like 2-3 in the morning and my sister and I both just lay awake and watched the whole thing... and I have to say that it was quite a good movie; I can't wait to see it again.

On another note, let's see if anybody recognizes the movie Felidae.

It's a pretty damn good movie, and it's fairly adult too. Just make sure you watch all the parts. Also, potentially NSFW.



> The golden compass


You really should read the book and the whole series that comes with it, it's a million times better. The movie basically makes it impossible for the rest of the story to occur. It also doesn't do the original work any justice whatsoever.


----------



## Biowolf12 (Jun 15, 2011)

I would recommend watching a film called "Animalympics". Its a 80's cartoon special that may be the closest thing to what your looking for when it comes to "Antro" movies.


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2011)

Biowolf12 said:


> I would recommend watching a film called "Animalympics". Its a 80's cartoon special that may be the closest thing to what your looking for when it comes to "Antro" movies.


 
Youtubed it. Pretty good choice.


----------



## Nelu (Jun 15, 2011)

when I was a kid I loved Teenage mutant ninja turtles!


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 15, 2011)

Animal Farm (1954) probably my favorite movie.


----------



## SpotsMcDots (Jun 17, 2011)

Roadside Romeo is one that hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## General-RADIX (Jun 17, 2011)

All that's coming to mind are a few Disney movies. Most of the ones I watched as a kid were on Laserdisc, I think... (and I doubt the Sonic OVAs/movie counts)


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jun 17, 2011)

This is sort of a hard question to answer but I think have to go with The Rescuers Down Under.


----------



## Ninjahound (Jun 24, 2011)

Fantastic Mr. Fox is my favorite xD


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm still waiting for someone to make a cheesy scifi movie about anthros. Cheesy scifi is best scifi.


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to make a cheesy  scifi movie about anthros. Cheesy scifi is best scifi.


Hmmmm, i saw an idea...



Mint said:


> If they ever make a Star Fox movie, it needs to be PG13. I can't help but think they could really
> make an awesome film with that series.


 ^^This is the cheesy scifi.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 26, 2011)

"An American Tail". I was obsessed with Fifel somehow. Like I imagined him to be myself, as weird as that sounds (it sounds plenty weird to me).


----------



## Blaze Wolf (Jun 26, 2011)

SpotsMcDots said:


> Roadside Romeo is one that hasn't been mentioned yet.


 Yeah.. No one has Actually seen that. Was only released in India and America limited Theaters, and Unfortunately not even available subtitled online.. It's a Hindi/Urdu Film and needs subtitles for those who don't know Urdu or Hindi. I've managed to upload it on megavideo.. but.. setting mistakes make it only possible that you have to pm me for it. ^^'


----------

